# VG30ET Question and turbo question



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm curious of what the highest safe boost pressure would be for a VG30ET motor? Also would you have an idea of how much horse power you would get at that PSI? 

What kind of turbos are you guys running?

- a little off topic but --- Does anybody know any disadvantages of having a remote turbo? i'm not planing on running all the way to the back of the car.. just beside the transmission i have a nice spot with a lot of room. Iif i were to hook that up, would i use the exhaust from both headers or just from one to run the turbo? ---


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Check out this site

the new turbo faq


----------



## jcbrown24 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Garrett M24 Rebuild*

I just picked up this turbo and i need to get a rebuild kit, any idea's?
thanks


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Garrett T3, T4, T3/T4 Kits


----------

